# Thinking about purchasing Subaru Outback - Soft Delaware Sand...



## chazman113

So I've done some research and wanted to get some internet opinions. I live here in Delaware where we have drive-on beaches with relatively soft sand. I want our next family vehicle to be something that can tow a little bit and drive on the beach. I also don't want anything too large or gas hoggy as it will be our vehicle for day to day. From what I've found it seems like the Subaru Outback is the perfect fit. I've heard that people have seen them on the beach here but getting mixed opinions on if it is a good idea. From what I've gathered over the years driving in soft sand requires three major things.... 4 wheel drive (obviously), Good ground clearance and not being an idiot when driving. The outback has 8.7 inches of ground clearance (Thats an inch higher than a ford explorer). It has all wheel drive and looks like it has an integrated front tow bar for if it gets stuck. I've seen several videos online of people driving them on the beach and it seems the lighter weight makes up for the smaller engine. Is there anything I'm not thinking about that should make me reconsider?

Thanks!


----------



## Alexy

They OK as long as there are no big ruts and real soft stuff Here is a 6 page thread on them on NC beaches. http://www.subaruoutback.org/forums/138-gen-5-2015-present/180754-2015-outback-deep-sand.html


----------



## chazman113

Ah that forums wasn't working on my phone I'll have to check it out on my computer


----------



## ez2cdave




----------



## Alexy

ez2cdave said:


>


GREAT set if videos. Tks for posting that. While I use only 4x4 trucks or suburbans in beach sand I know quite a few people who ask if " a CRV, ect" are good on a beach. i always tell them I only drive a truck chassis 4x4 on sand because they will get you out when it gets soft. I have seen hybrid 4x4 's out on the beach but the reality is just like the 1st video said no car manufacturer will really tell you how it works and if it will work on sand.

the reality is they are made for the soccer mom crowds to get them home from the grocery store in slush or off the wet grass at soccer practice.


----------



## moose22dog

Wow great videos!


----------



## fishhead

Foresters beginning in 2015 looked beachworthy to me. With 8.7 inch clearance and also no large overhang beyond the wheels on either front or back, I'd say it should do just fine. They are fairly roomy for a small vehicle, but not sure about towing with a CVT?

I will consider one after my 4Runner is ready to retire.


----------



## Elgreco

Traction and ground clearance isn't the problem. Gearing and power is. You don't have a low range, and you only have a 2.5 4 banger unless you opt for the top of the line 6 cylinder. As long as you keep the RPM's up you should be OK. Let them drop and you will bog down and get stuck. That's with any AWD that lacks low range.


----------

